# PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia



## KILLTHIS (26. Mai 2010)

*PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

Wie ATI-Forum.de berichtet, soll laut mehreren Quellen der PhysX-Gründer Manju Hedge NVidia verlassen haben - um zu AMD überzutreten.

Manju Hedge ist der ehemalige CEO und Mitbegründer von Ageia PhysX und jetzt wohl auch der ehemalige Vizepräsident für NVidias Cuda und PhysX-Sparte. ATI-Forum zu folge, soll dieser zu AMD übergewechselt sein, welche jemanden mit seinen Qualitäten gut gebrauchen könnten, da diese ebenfalls an einer Physik auf GPU-Berechnung und GPGPU-Techniken arbeiten.

Noch wurde nichts von AMD bestätigt, aber mehrere Quellen sollen dies wohl verlautbaren lassen haben. Fakt ist jedoch, dass es spannend bleibt, sollte sich dies bewahrheiten.


Quelle:
Verlässt PhysX-Gründer Manju Hedge Nvidia für AMD?
---
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/faith/nvidias-vp-for-cuda-and-physx-moves-to-amd/

Nachtrag: Wie Fudzilla verlautbaren lässt, soll es mitlerweile von AMD bestätigt worden sein, dass Manju Hedge nun ins rote Lager gewechselt ist.

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/18960/1/

Danke an dieser Stelle an Explosiv!

Update:

AMD hat es nun bestätigt, Manju Hedge ist dem Unternehmen beigetreten. Er soll demnach eine wichtige Rolle bei AMD spielen und die Position des Corporate Vice President für das Fusion  Experience  Programm besetzen. AMD zeigt sich mit seinem Neuzugang sehr positiv und vielversprechend, interessant wird es auf jeden Fall werden, da Manju Hedge auf einen großen Erfahrungsschatz zurückgreifen kann. Nachlesen kann man dies unter dem obrigen Link, welcher auf ATI-Forum.de verweist.


----------



## DAEF13 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

Wenn jemand eine Firma verlässt, ist es ok, aber wenn man dann zur Gegnerfirma geht, dann ist das schon echt komisch...
Aber am Ende werden wohl beide davon profitieren, nVidia PhysX basiert auf Ageia PhysX, und wenn der Kerl seine Ageia Erfahrung zu ATI bringt, kommt am Ende das gleiche Produkt raus...

[IRONIE]PhysX für alle [/IRONIE]


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

Wow................
Da ist AMD Graphics wohl voll im Aufschwung, dann wird es wohl auch nicht mehr allzu lange dauern bis eine Physik Berechnung bei AMD Grafikkarten eingearbeitet wird 

Vielleicht bei der Northern-Islands Serie?


----------



## robsta (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

da ist aber viel Geld geflossen


----------



## Jan565 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*



robsta schrieb:


> da ist aber viel Geld geflossen



das denke ich auch. Sonst würde man sowas nicht machen.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

Aber ich schätze mal dass der Typ auch sehr von AMD überzeugt sein wird, denn NVidia ist ja auch kein schlechtes Unternehmen


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

das Jahr 2010 ist anscheinend DAS erfolgsjahr für AMD, wenn man so die News liest, weiter so..


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

Es fliest immer Geld, wer anderes glaubt ist naiv. 

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das er eben eine neue Herausforderung sucht. Bei nVidia hatte er das Projekt vielleicht nicht mehr so unter seiner Kontrolle wie er es gerne gehabt hätte. ATI wird ihm sicherlich neue Möglichkeiten bieten und er wird da wirklich an der Spitze stehen können. Vielleicht sieht er bei nVidia auch nicht die Möglichkeit mehr für Verbesserungen aufgrund des Aufbaus von PhysX und will etwas anderes versuchen. Nur wird nVidia o etwas kaum zulassen da man voll auf das jetzige Konzept setzt. 

Wie auch immer, es könnte in den nächsten 2 Jahren interessant werden.

@arcDaniel
"Das Erfolgsjahr"? Warum? Weil ATI derzeit mal die Nase vorne hat? Wer schon länger dabei ist weiß, es geht immer Bergauf, dann wieder Bergab u.s.w.! Es ist seid Jahren ein stetiges hin und her. Ein Grund warum viele zu Grunde gegangen sind die ich ehrlich gesagt echt vermisse. Matrox, 3Dfx, Permedia (die eigentlich extrem gute Chips hatten) u.s.w.!


----------



## Explosiv (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ein Grund warum viele zu Grunde gegangen sind die ich ehrlich gesagt echt vermisse. *Matrox*, 3Dfx, Permedia (die eigentlich extrem gute Chips hatten) u.s.w.!



Matrox ist zu Grunde gegangen  ? Komisch, deren Webseite geht aber noch .
Sry, musste sein,...

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

Ich meinte im Spielebereich und dem üblichen Retailmarkt. Falsch ausgedrückt. Matrox hat sich aufgrund der riesigen Konkurrenz aus dem Retail und OEM Bereich zurück gezogen und sich eben auf Multimonitor Systeme spezialisiert wo sie ja Marktführer sind. Da kann auch ATI mit dem Eyefinity nichts abgraben da die Bildqualität im 2D Bereich immer noch ungeschlagen bei Matrox liegt. Kurz, Matrox ist in diesem großen Nieschenbereich ungeschlagen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

Wie krass ist das denn??? Will man jetzt Nvidia alle Kunden nehmen...noch ein Grund warum ich meine GTX295 gegen eine (hoffentlich erscheinende) GTX495 tauschen werde.


----------



## Rollora (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> das Jahr 2010 ist anscheinend DAS erfolgsjahr für AMD, wenn man so die News liest, weiter so..


welche News meinst jetzt? Die, dass man MEILENWEIT hinter Intel herhinkt, oder die, dass man nicht genug Grafikchips liefern kann und somit nen haufen Umsatz verliert den man sonst gut in Gewinn umwandeln könnte...? 
Oder meinst du die, die die Radeons zwar als das bessere Preisleistungskärtchen darstellen, aber dabei übersehen, dass im einzigen DX11 Feature (Tesselation), in dem AMD eigentlich schon 10 Jahre Erfahrung hat dies aber nicht genutzt hat, sie gegen die aktuelle Nvidia-Konkurrenz ziemlich verlieren? 
AMD macht derzeit gewinn, weil der PC Markt kräftig anzieht, sonst aber auch schon aus keinem Grund. Die Produktüberlegenheit mögen sie noch haben bis Jahresende, weil der 40nm Prozess bis dahin einfach nicht reifen will, aber so wirklich "gut" stehen sie mit ihrem Portfolio erst dann da, wenn sie endlich auch mal das Marketing hinkriegen und bei den Prozessoren zu Intel aufschließen..


----------



## Ahab (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

Wenn beide Sparten was anbieten in Sachen GPU PhysX gehts damit vielleicht endlich mal etwas voran. AMD kommt ja mit Bullet irgendwie auch nicht ausm Tee. Hedge haut da hoffentlich mal ordenlich auf den Putz!


----------



## GTA 3 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

CUDA auf der ATI ? Hoffentlich!


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

Sicherlich nicht. nVidia hatte ATI CUDA angeboten und ATI wollte es nicht. Grund war aber hier auch das nVidia im Gegenzug di Offenlegung sämtlicher technischer Daten des damaligen ATI Chips haben wollte. Das konnte ATI also nur ablehnen.

Mir wäre es lieb wenn sich die beiden zusammen setzen und einen direkten Standard entwickeln, sonst wird das wieder nix halbes und nix ganzes.


----------



## Explosiv (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*



Rollora schrieb:


> welche News meinst jetzt? Die, dass man MEILENWEIT hinter Intel herhinkt, oder die, dass man nicht genug Grafikchips liefern kann und somit nen haufen Umsatz verliert den man sonst gut in Gewinn umwandeln könnte...?
> Oder meinst du die, die die Radeons zwar als das bessere Preisleistungskärtchen darstellen, aber dabei übersehen, dass im einzigen DX11 Feature (Tesselation), in dem AMD eigentlich schon 10 Jahre Erfahrung hat dies aber nicht genutzt hat, sie gegen die aktuelle Nvidia-Konkurrenz ziemlich verlieren?
> AMD macht derzeit gewinn, weil der PC Markt kräftig anzieht, sonst aber auch schon aus keinem Grund. Die Produktüberlegenheit mögen sie noch haben bis Jahresende, weil der 40nm Prozess bis dahin einfach nicht reifen will, aber so wirklich "gut" stehen sie mit ihrem Portfolio erst dann da, wenn sie endlich auch mal das Marketing hinkriegen und bei den Prozessoren zu Intel aufschließen..



Volle Kanne Off-Topic .

@Topic, PhysX wird es sicher nicht auf Radeons geben.
 Es wird eher eine Physik-Engine die rein via Open-CL oder DirectCompute realisiert wird, Bullet-Physics, Digital Molecular Matter-Engine etc..

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Sheeep (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

Ich hoffe AMD geht dann auch weiter den Weg die Open-Source gemeinde zu unterstützen. Das ATI Stream komplett auf OpenCL baut, macht es vielen Entwicklern einfacher.

Ich glaube sowieso, das die Tage von CUDA als mittel für HPC und GPGPU gezählt sind. OpenCL bietet, wenn es dann mal komplett implementiert ist zu viele Vorteile. 
Allerdings glaub ich auch das nvidia mit PhysX (basierend auf CUDA) erstmal marktführer bei der gpu berechneten physik bleib.


----------



## Rayman (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

währe ja geil wenn in zukunft PhysX auch auf ATI karten realisierbar ist wäre vohl der durchpruch für ATI karten den viele setzten ja nur deswegen auf Nvidia karten


----------



## Drapenot (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

Wollte DX11 da nicht eigentlich was von wegen Physik Standard einführen oder eher zumindest Physik berechnung die auf allen GPUs mit DX11 gleichermaßen funktioniert?


----------



## Rollora (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*



Drapenot schrieb:


> Wollte DX11 da nicht eigentlich was von wegen Physik Standard einführen oder eher zumindest Physik berechnung die auf allen GPUs mit DX11 gleichermaßen funktioniert?


Nein, das wurde von vielen Newsmagazinen immer falsch abgeschrieben. GPGPU Berechnungen laufen auf allen Karten mit derselben Programmierumgebung, das stimmt. Compute Shader heißen die und die sind sehr universell einsetzbar. Etwa für Physik, KI oder eben Shader (und vieles mehr) aber in ihrem Enthusiasmus berichteten viele Medien von einem Physikstandard...


----------



## Das Daub (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*



Rollora schrieb:


> welche News meinst jetzt? Die, dass man MEILENWEIT hinter Intel herhinkt, oder die, dass man nicht genug Grafikchips liefern kann und somit nen haufen Umsatz verliert den man sonst gut in Gewinn umwandeln könnte...?
> Oder meinst du die, die die Radeons zwar als das bessere Preisleistungskärtchen darstellen, aber dabei übersehen, dass im einzigen DX11 Feature (Tesselation), in dem AMD eigentlich schon 10 Jahre Erfahrung hat dies aber nicht genutzt hat, sie gegen die aktuelle Nvidia-Konkurrenz ziemlich verlieren?
> AMD macht derzeit gewinn, weil der PC Markt kräftig anzieht, sonst aber auch schon aus keinem Grund. Die Produktüberlegenheit mögen sie noch haben bis Jahresende, weil der 40nm Prozess bis dahin einfach nicht reifen will, aber so wirklich "gut" stehen sie mit ihrem Portfolio erst dann da, wenn sie endlich auch mal das Marketing hinkriegen und bei den Prozessoren zu Intel aufschließen..



Hä  ? Intel und Nvidia-Fanboy, was


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*



Rollora schrieb:


> welche News meinst jetzt? Die, dass man MEILENWEIT hinter Intel herhinkt,



Was für ein Unfug... Sicherlich liegen sie ein paar % zurück was die Leistung pro Kern angeht (und das auch nicht immer!), allerdings ist AMD im Serverbereich mehr als nur auf Augenhöhe mit Intel (siehe Top10 der Supercomputer) und im Desktopbereich sind sie derzeit die einzigen mit einem bezahlbaren 6-Core-CPU.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*

Ja warum denn nicht mal für die andren arbeiten....^^

Ich hoffe nur das gescheites raus kommt ! Der Erst ist ist mir erst mal egal !!


----------



## Push (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ja warum denn nicht mal für die andren arbeiten....^^
> 
> Ich hoffe nur das gescheites raus kommt ! Der Erst ist ist mir erst mal egal !!



/sign


----------



## Liza (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

Ich will ja nicht klugscheissen, aber kam nicht auch schon des öfteren mal ne Falsche News vom ATI-Forum? So lange da nichts offiziell bekannt gegeben wurde, schenke ich der News jetzt nicht so den Glauben.* Edit: okay übersehen, das da noch die englische Quelle bei ist.*

Wobei mich das ehrlich gesagt aber freuen würde, ich nutze zwar selber eine Nvidia Grafikkarte, aber mir geht der blöde PhysX kram doch schon gewaltig auf den Nerv.

Erstmal ist das in einigen Games mit Performance Grakas kaum spielbar in FullHD mit eingeschaltetem PhysX, und teilweise sind die paar Effekte jetzt auch nicht so der Burner. Da hab Ich das dann lieber aus und so ein paar FPS mehr mit.


----------



## butter_milch (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

Den Typen hätte ich an Tag #1 gefeuert.


----------



## Sturmi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Was für ein Unfug... Sicherlich liegen sie ein paar % zurück was die Leistung pro Kern angeht (und das auch nicht immer!), allerdings ist AMD im Serverbereich mehr als nur auf Augenhöhe mit Intel (siehe Top10 der Supercomputer) und im Desktopbereich sind sie derzeit die einzigen mit einem bezahlbaren 6-Core-CPU.


AMD hat ganze 10 % Marktanteil bei Servern


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*



weltrekord schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht klugscheissen, aber kam nicht auch schon des öfteren mal ne Falsche News vom ATI-Forum? So lange da nichts offiziell bekannt gegeben wurde, schenke ich der News jetzt nicht so den Glauben.
> 
> Wobei mich das ehrlich gesagt aber freuen würde, ich nutze zwar selber eine Nvidia Grafikkarte, aber mir geht der blöde PhysX kram doch schon gewaltig auf den Nerv.
> 
> Erstmal ist das in einigen Games mit Performance Grakas kaum spielbar in FullHD mit eingeschaltetem PhysX, und teilweise sind die paar Effekte jetzt auch nicht so der Burner. Da hab Ich das dann lieber aus und so ein paar FPS mehr mit.



Ich finde auch das die PhysX Effekte nicht immer so der Burner sind, jedenfalls nicht in anbetracht dessen was sie an Leistung kosten...


----------



## Magic12345 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

Hmm er wohl kaum die PhysX Technik an AMD / ATI weitergeben dürfen.... da wären die NVidia Rechtsanwälte ja schön doof!


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das die PhysX Effekte nicht immer so der Burner sind, jedenfalls nicht in anbetracht dessen was sie an Leistung kosten...


 

Vielleicht wirds ja besser wenn er bei ATI ist...^^


----------



## Explosiv (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

So langsam kommt Bewegung in die ganze Sache. 

Laut Fudzilla ist es nun seitens AMD bestätigt und Manju wird dem Fusion-Team bei AMD beitreten.



> [...]Ex-Ageia bloke to join Fusion team
> 
> AMD has announced that Nvidia's former VP of CUDA Technical Marketing Manju Hedge has joined its ranks. [...]
> [...]As Manju and his team work with the ecosystem to usher in a new era of visual computing[...]



AMD Rick Bergmann spricht von einer neuen Ära die bald anbricht^^.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Rayman (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

na dann bin ich auf die neue ära mal gespannt was die so mitsich bringt


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*



Explosiv schrieb:


> So langsam kommt Bewegung in die ganze Sache.
> 
> Laut Fudzilla ist es nun seitens AMD bestätigt und Manju wird dem Fusion-Team bei AMD beitreten.
> 
> ...


Ich war mal so frei, dass im Startpost einzufügen. 2010 scheint es sehr interessant zu werden für AMD/ATI.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

Ati soll einfach ECC Support in ihre Graka´s einbauen und die ganzen Fortran Bibliotheken mit gleicher oder besserer Leistungsfähigkeit übernehmen, dann verkaufen die bei halbwegs realistischen Preisen ihre Karten wie blöd. 

Fortran ist scheis alt, aber man kann halt auf hammer Bibliotheken zurückgreifen, das wurde mit als wichtiger Grund für Fortran mir von Leuten dies verwenden genannt.

Da hat wohl auch nVidia mit Cuda wohl auch ne große Stärke im Vergleich zu ATI Strean, da auch in Cuda recht gute Bibliotheken vorhanden sind.


----------



## Explosiv (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei, dass im Startpost einzufügen. 2010 scheint es sehr interessant zu werden für AMD/ATI.



Jo, Ati-Forum hat auch gerade ein Update nachgeschoben .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Tomy4711 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*



Jan565 schrieb:


> das denke ich auch. Sonst würde man sowas nicht machen.




vielleicht hatte er auch die nase voll von "den Grünen"


----------



## Meza100 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

Wer weiß 
Hoffentlich kommt dann ATI endlich mal zum Zug -> Physx^^


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt NVidia*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wie krass ist das denn??? Will man jetzt Nvidia alle Kunden nehmen...noch ein Grund warum ich meine GTX295 gegen eine (hoffentlich erscheinende) GTX495 tauschen werde.




Mensch Digga, warum wusste ich dass so ein Spruch wieder von irgendjemandem kommt?

Das ist ein Geschäft in dem es um Geld geht. Geld, nichts als Geld. Da ist es nicht so dass man aus Freundlichkeit oder Nächstenliebe alles schön Gerecht in seinem Business verteilt, damit sich keiner benachteiligt fühlt. Einer macht den anderen fertig, das ist schon immer so gewesen.

NV hat in letzter Zeit viel Mist gebaut, und das lässt sich absolut nicht leugnen. AMD ist momentan klar die bessere Firma.

Ihr alle könnt nur mutmaßen warum der Typ zu AMD gewechselt ist. Es aber als Tatsache anzusehen dass der jede Menge Kohle bekommen hat finde ich aber ein bisschen sehr überzogen. Ich glaube zwar ebenfalls dass da Geld geflossen ist, aber ich bezeichne andere Leute die anderer Meinung sind deshalb nicht gleich als naiv, nicht war Kaktus?


----------



## Yanzco (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

Komisch wie sich jetzt alle über Phsyx freuen und als ich mir die GTX470 geholt habe.Alle gesagt haben ich soll mir lieber ne 5870 holen weil Phsyx ******** ist.Und jetzt freuen sich alle.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

@mixxed_up
Wie du selbst sagst, es geht "immer" nur ums Geld. aus reinster Nächstenliebe ist er nicht zu ATI gegangen. Und weniger wird er dort sicherlich auch nicht verdienen. Solche Leute wechseln nicht in andre Positionen in denen sie weniger als vorher verdienen.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

naja demnächst gibts fluidfusion (ati physix)


----------



## Cmexxs (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

Wie kann man bitte zum Gegner wechseln? lol


----------



## BuG (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

harte sache für NVidia...
Aber wenn sie schön auf opensource-Fundamente setzen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Gpu-Physik dann großräumig Einzug in die Spielewelt hält.


----------



## Explosiv (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*



Cmexxs schrieb:


> Wie kann man bitte zum Gegner wechseln? lol



So etwas nennt sich freier Arbeitsmarkt .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

Naja damit hat wohl keiner gerechnet aber ob das schlecht oder gut ist wird man sehen.


----------



## Genghis99 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*



Cmexxs schrieb:


> Wie kann man bitte zum Gegner wechseln? lol



  Genauso wie man sich selber hassen kann ... Oder wollen, was man will (Schopenhauer)


----------



## Lochti (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

Wie hieß das so schön,
man lerne vom anderen,
man nehme ideen,
ein Mann wird kommen
und einer wird gehen !


----------



## bernder (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*



Yanzco schrieb:


> Komisch wie sich jetzt alle über Phsyx freuen und als ich mir die GTX470 geholt habe.Alle gesagt haben ich soll mir lieber ne 5870 holen weil Phsyx ******** ist.Und jetzt freuen sich alle.


  Ja, Schwarz Weiß Schemata sind hier sehr beliebt


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*



BuG schrieb:


> harte sache für NVidia...
> Aber wenn sie schön auf opensource-Fundamente setzen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Gpu-Physik dann großräumig Einzug in die Spielewelt hält.



sowas ändert nicht ein mann alleine 

von daher kann ich mir schwer vorstellen das an Cuda oder PhysX auch nur gerüttelt wird


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

Ist dieser Manju Hedge jetzt unersätzlich und Nvidia ohne ihn aufgeschmissen? Das glaube ich nicht. Also besser kein Drama draus machen.


----------



## JohnMo-UT (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: PhysX-Gründer verlässt Nvidia*

@Kaktus am Anfang
Das zusammenlegen beider Firmen wäre doch fatal, da der 3D Markt von dieser einen Firma "x"
kontrolliert würde. Da hab ich lieber das ständige wetteifern der beiden ^^


----------

